# ist das NORMAL



## michag (13. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,habe ja nun auch seit ca 3 Monaten einige Kois im Teich...Sie sind ca.15-20cm lang auf dem Bild rechts hat der eine ein ROTES-AUGE-LINKS und rechts schwarz  ist das Normal ???  Danke schon mal


----------



## mshfk (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ist das NORMAL*

Hallo, 

mir ist keine Krankheit bekannt, die ein Fischauge rot färbt. 
Also behaupte ich, dass es normal ist.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ist das NORMAL*

sehr oft kommt das ja auch bei Husky Hundies vor, mein Kumpel hat einen mit einem braunen und einem blauen auge ;-)


----------



## michag (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ist das NORMAL*

@ Rainer

danke war mir unsicher


@ Ralf

auch danke...vielleicht ein halber Albino


----------



## 2mazz (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ist das NORMAL*

Ist natürlich schwer zusagen! aber könnte auch eine Verletzung sein von zb einer __ Krebsschere oder ähnliches!Sprich rot durchs Blut!
vielleicht mal besseres Foto oder selbst genauer betrachten!
mfg thomas


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ist das NORMAL*



			
				michag schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,habe ja nun auch
> 
> Hallo!
> Ich habe auch einen Koi der ein rotes und ein schwarzes Auge hat. War schon von Anfang an so. Scheint nichts unnormales zu sein sonst hätte mein Fischhändler den so nicht verkauft.
> ...


----------



## michag (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ist das NORMAL*

@ Vera

jo hoffe es ist FAST normal


----------



## Dodi (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ist das NORMAL*

Hallo Micha,

ich habe auch einen Koi, bei dem ein Auge rot ist. War von Anfang an so.

Kein Grund zur Besorgnis, denke ich.


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ist das NORMAL*

Hi!
Hamburg war schon immer meine Lieblingsstadt, seit ich süsse 15 war! 

Gruß Vera


----------



## Dodi (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ist das NORMAL*

Hallo Vera,

das ehrt mich.
Wie schön, dass Hamburg Dir gefällt!


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ist das NORMAL*

Hallo Dodi !
Muß mal wieder nach Hamburg kommen. Das Vorhaben ... naja brennt schon lange. Ich muß meine bessere Hälfte mal überzeugen. Hab mich dort immer wohl gefühlt. Die Menschen haben mir gefallen. Und ich hab noch sooo viel nicht gesehen.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Saarland


----------

